# tunisian flowers



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi there, I have been playing with tunisian crochet again. This time in the form of a flower. For those that want to try it out i have done several photos with notes on them so hopefully you will give them a try.
One thing to mention is that when you pull up the "magic loop" be carefull not to pull too tight because you might break the thread. 
Have a great day, Best regards, JOHN
Oh by the way don't forget to show me what you come up with
and don't ask me for a written pattern because as usual there ain't one.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

beautiful john


----------



## missyhill (Feb 23, 2011)

I love all of your work, it just gets better and better! Stay blessed and Happy Holidays.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

WOW! and WOW again! You don't think that is a pattern?


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Fantastic!!!! Thank You SO much....Wonderful tutorial.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Just love that!


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Well done, John.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

John, there is no doubt about it, you are a Master of your craft. This flower is truely inspirational. I love it, I just need to get to grips with Tunisian crochet now, which I have never tried before. Leonora. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I love Tunisian crochet. There are so many stitches. Your work is aways a joy to look at.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Even I could follow that tutorial, and even though I don't know Tunisian crochet, doubtless it will work with single crochet for the texture.
I like the way the petals are already joined in a lifelike fashion.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Fabulous


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I always check out what you make. I love your heart.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Would someone please tell me if I am using this the right way to sen messages. I love the tunisian flower. Keep up the beautiful work. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Zoey (Feb 12, 2011)

knitter forever, your doing fine. I love the look of the tunisian flower, your instructions are great.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

It is lovely! Another sucess! Knitter Forever, yep your message is here.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks John, After the holidays I try it out.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Yet another winner! Thanks John. You are truly a master of Tunisian Crochet. Blessings to you and yours for the festive season approaching.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Again John, your work is beautiful.


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

these are beautiful I am definitely going to try them


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Your work is amazing! What an ability.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

That's so cool!...I have to get me some of those needles!!!


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

John, you are so helpful. I love the flowers and really apprecite how extensive your directions are. You are a real gift to this website!


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you. These are wonderful, and I will play with them soon.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

How adorable they are!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

John - that is a great tutorial and pattern! Now that's one more thing on my ever increasing list of what I want to do!

Happy Holidays - Peace and blessings!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I honestly think you can teach anything.. So clear and beautiful thank you very much..


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

WOWZER John....ty ty ty ...I need to do this in red and green to make a poinsetta...
You are so kewl to share pattern...

Hugs and Bless you,

Camilla


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

Never tried tunisian crochet. Flowers are lovely.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful John.
I've bookmarked this - will try it next year.
I am picturing this on a clutch purse, a keyhole scarf.
The notes are very helpful. Thanks so much for posting


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

gee thanks john , not much time .
I will get around to it


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you John. You are great and so are your flowers. Tunisian is on my list of things to learn in 2012


----------



## Beginning Bonnie (May 17, 2011)

Great job, really beautiful work.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

John they are beautiful. It makes me want to start working with tunisian crochet again as I have not tried it in years. My ex-sister-in-law once made an afghan using this stitch & then cross stitched a geometric rose on it.
Lisa


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you John, I can't wait to try it. Love your work


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Thank you John. I copied and saved this as I have been wanting to make my neice a big corsage type flower group with pin on the back that she can use on many outfits.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you John for the pattern, flowers are one of my biggest savers. I have meaning to learn the magic ring ( so little time). Your pictures look so easy. This one is a keeper. Hello Irish Maggie, haven't seen you for a while, but having seen your last afghan, thought you might be flat out busy.


----------



## reginahowe (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for the inspiration!

Here's my version.


----------



## ceefive (Dec 11, 2013)

This is a cool idea! I'm new to tunisian crochet and all I thought so far is that they are all stiff. Not this one! Thanks!


----------



## reginahowe (Apr 13, 2014)

Tunisian can flow, too. I love working with short rows and using my regular crochet hooks. And I found a lovely tunisian lace -- fast fun and easy(!) called Narcissus and a beautiful texture using just two stitches called honeycomb.


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

THANKS!!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## mamagrubb1 (Oct 2, 2013)

You are so very talented, it should make you proud!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very pretty, John.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Love these flowers, thanks for showing these.


----------

